# CELL PHONEs and courtesy to others



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Cops kick cellphone blabbermouth off train After 16 hours blathering, woman doesn't understand why she got the boot Today's headline. You can read all about it on the MSN home page. I am of an age where the topic of cell phone usage comes up frequently in conversations. I know that pay phones are not on every corner and in every drug store, as they were when I was growing up. But, to me, it does not give anyone the right to disrupt others by using their cellphone at will. I don't mean just on a train, but in restaurants, buses, any public place where others can hear the phone conversation going on. What happened to privacy? Isn't that what a phone booth is for? My wife and I have admonished our adult children for using their phones at the dinner table, whether talking ot texting. I just don't get it. When I was working, at least until the middle 90's, if you wanted to make a phone call from the job you had to go to the superintendent's office and use a pay phone. If my wife had to reach me on the job she would have to call the main office. They, in turn, would call the job site phone in the super's office. He would have to come looking for me. I would go back to his office and take the call. Even if it was an emergency. As I became the super on the job, cell phones were not quite in general use. However pagers were still the technology. In my later years, cell phones were in every pocket. I'd walk the job and find my men or the subcontractors men on the phone, some constantly. What happened to leaving home at home and work at work? The one other gadget that used to annoy the **** out of me was the Walkman. I'd be trying to get someones attention but of course they couldn't hear me. 
The bottom line here is courtesy and commitment.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Amen!!!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Common courtesy died from neglect about 20-25 years ago. Along with common sense, most manners, and disciplining children. A bit late for an obit.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the news article...a solution...and Amtrak did it. http://newsone.com/nation/cdixon/wo...oud-phone/


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't understand?? Just a minute, got another call.....


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Mikey, 
I got "page not found" when trying the link. 
What's worse is people who have those walkie talkie phones that go beep and you can hear the other person talking too. Very upseting esp. for me because my ex used to talk to her other boyfriend thru one of those and she'd go into another room and lock the door - glad she's gone now !!! But I still hate those sh*ty phones that beep and also the unhuman people using them. Go outside away from the rest of us IF you have to use that thing. My 2 cents ...

Rocky


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bad link... yes, those people who decide it's too much hassle to hold it to their ear, so they put it on speakerphone. 

Just stand close by with a friend and start talking just as loud... that will fix it... 

Greg


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty
You hung up on me when you put me on hold to answer the other phone call.







Dennis


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

http://newsone.com/nation/cdixon/wo...oud-phone/


http://newsone.com/nation/cdixon/wo...oud-phone/ 



THIS EDITOR IS TOAST!!!!! I'm using the Link icon in the full editor...and it posts JUNK!!!! I have not idea where the mylargescale...... in the URL comes from. The URL for the article is

http://newsone.com/nation/cdixon/woman-kicked-off-amtrak-for-talking-loud-phone/ 

Now...that last thing is TEXT...and maybe folks can copy and paste...but the URL LINK ICON in the editor is TOAST. 


NOPE...THE EDITOR TRUNCATED THE URL...SO NOW I'LL POST IT WITHOUT THE HTTP ON THE FRONT

newsone.com/nation/cdixon/woman-kicked-off-amtrak-for-talking-loud-phone/ 


SO...TO READ THE ARTICLE, COPY THE LINE BEFORE...THEN PASTE IT INTO YOUR BROWSER...AND HOPE THE BROWSER ADDS THE HTTP://


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

In the last 10 years it has really gotten ridiculous as this generation of kids have grown up without parents and hence no manners to speake of. 
It's not their fault, I blame the lack of supervision by those very parents who were supposed to teach them how to act in public ect.

I got so sick and tired of people screaming away on their cell phones while in a quiet resterant, the bus I have to ride from the train station to the airport where I work,
and don't even get me started about going to a movie these days that I decided to do something about it.

I found a company that makes a pocket cell phone jammer. It jams all major types of cell signals, has a 5-10 meter range, and is the size of a small cell phone.

Problem solved







, 
The best part is when the obnoxious people actually get up and leave the theater/resturant and go outside to blab on the phone like they should have in the first place









Ron


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Being Too Loud On Phone[/b]


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

The problem isn't so much the phone, but how they use it. If I have to make or receive a call, I speak in a normal, low tone of voice -- usually not as loudly as the people talking to each other in the next booth at the restaurant. But you get these idiots who don't seem to grasp the concept of how a phone works, and think they have to yak at the top of their lungs. They might as well skip the phone and just shout across country to the other party.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Wait... You don't have to yell? How else does it get from your phone to the cell tower???  

There is hope... Texting. Sure, we forget how to spell, proper grammar, and all that stuff, but at least many of those who used to talk too loud now just spend their time exercising their thumbs in relative silence. (And--sadly--the commercials with people sitting around the table texting each other isn't that far off base...) 

(And yes, I'm going to find an up-and-coming Carpal Tunnel surgeon and invest heavily in his practice as people sprain their thumbs trying to type on these ridiculously small keyboards. (Heck, no wonder everything's abbreviated. You can hit "LOL" with one finger at the same time.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Two Stories that are true.

I was in a Circle K. The clerk was on her Cell phone talking to her friend. I stood a little bit away from the counter. She talked for about another minuet. Then she told her friend to hold on. 
"What do you want?" she said annoyed.

" I am waiting for you to finish your call then you can check me out." I replied. 

She told her friend she would call back.

She rang up my stuff and was very surly.

" I was raised with manors. I was not to interrupt another persons conversation. I waited till you finished." I explained.

" Further more as a customer I deserve your un-divided attention." I added 

She turned several shades of RED. Had she been as old as me she would have had a heart attack

#2

One of my customers baned Cell phones in the press room. You can only have your cell phone on during break or lunch.

PRODUCTION IN CREASED BETWEEN 15 TO 20 % 

A lot of companies have band cell phone in the work place. 

JJ


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 18 May 2011 07:19 PM 
Bad link... yes, those people who decide it's too much hassle to hold it to their ear, so they put it on speakerphone. 

Just stand close by with a friend and start talking just as loud... that will fix it... 

Greg 

No. Just stand nearby and JOIN the conversation... of course you should constantly dissagree with anything that is said and change the subject frequently!

"Hey, what's the weather like where you are? Is it raining? Wow, we sure had some rain last night! But I had a new raincoat so I didn't mind. I got it mail order from that place, oh you know, the one that has the silly TV ads. Didja ever see the one iwth the cat that jumps through the mirror. Oh wait, that's a cat food commercial. Do you have a cat? I have a big dumb dog. Or well... I HAD one. He died when he bit a burgler. Got real sick. Threw up all over the place for days. Do you know how to clean that stuff out of a carpet? I had to rent a steam cleaner. You ever rent something like that? I rent movies sometimes. Didja ever see that movie that had the guy with the green eyes? Did you know that most green eyed people are redhaired? Sure seems that way.


well, you get the idea.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

It is not just "kids these days", some of the rudest people I have ever met are well into their 60's. Bad manners are not dependent on age or generation. 

Just yesterday this 70yr old woman (at least) was sitting with her husband behind me in a nice cafe. Clearly the old gal was deaf as a post as her annoying re-programmed ring tone kept going off, volume cranked! She couldn't figure it out. Finally the old guy pointed to her phone, she answered it..."what?...WHAT?...WHAT!!?". 

Manners are not something you are born with, nor do you gain them with age. Believe it or not, I am often complimented on my good manners, my father is often described as very rude. We choose to be polite, it can be encouraged but not taught.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Pterosaur on 19 May 2011 07:02 AM 
It is not just "kids these days", some of the rudest people I have ever met are well into their 60's. Bad manners are not dependent on age or generation. 

Just yesterday this 70yr old woman (at least) was sitting with her husband behind me in a nice cafe. Clearly the old gal was deaf as a post as her annoying re-programmed ring tone kept going off, volume cranked! She couldn't figure it out. Finally the old guy pointed to her phone, she answered it..."what?...WHAT?...WHAT!!?". 

Manners are not something you are born with, nor do you gain them with age. Believe it or not, I am often complimented on my good manners, my father is often described as very rude. We choose to be polite, it can be encouraged but not taught. 


Thats is true there are exceptions to every rule, but in my experience it's usually people in their teens and early twenties that are the worst offenders.
One thing to keep in mind is that their parents probably are the very same adult offenders that abound these days









As I mentioned before I no longer have to deal with that problem anymore all it takes is one push of a button and poofs they go away.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Manors can be taught. But since they out lawed Chiled abuse or the perception of child abuse it is just a little more difficult today.

But it can be done. Well at least the ground work can be laid out. 

Two Phrases that my father used " Your itching for a scratch" and " Your not going to sit down for a month" always had a profound effect on me.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

You old buzzards!! 

The people I find to be the worst users of cell phones are old people!! Constantly yelling in to the handset! Ha! I was able to find good old Tom Parkins at the ECLSTS, while pushing a double stroller and talking on my cell phone. I managed to NOT ram in to any of you guys and to purchase a snow plow at the same time. Yeah, I know, "show off". Also, some of the people who yell in cell phones can't hear the other person because they are somewhere loud. I know, it sucks for us. 

I have a two phones, one company issued 'smart' phone and my 'personal' phone. I try to contain my calls at work to work stuff. There is no separation of work and home anymore. I take calls from Australia at 9pm and get email all night from India. This is how I keep the lights on at my house. When your territory is the world, this is what you have to do. Moment of truth: my wife works for AT&T wireless. She's in agreement 1000% with all of you regrarding rude people and their cell phone use. 

I find that I can tolerate people's cell phone ettiqute mostly because I can ignore people who I find annoying. Also, sometimes it works out to your advantage. My favorite over heard cell phone call came on a delayed flight from PIT to DET in 2007. A really hot chick sat next to me on the plane. She was talking to someone (I assume boyfriend) as she boarded the plane. The plane pushed back and we taxied out to a 'parking lot' where the pilot turned off the engines. At that point, they told us we could use our phones again. So, she pulled her phone back out and called him back. The conversation was extremely frustraing for her because he'd already said goodbye (which in guy languange means GOODBYE). She ended her call with "I just wanted to tell you we're in a delay!" I could tell he was thinking "how does this affect me?" since he was still in Pittsburgh and not going with her! When she finally hung up, I had plenty to talk to her about. And because it was a full flight, I had my captive audience!! It was a fun flight, and she enjoyed that there was no drop in conversation for her! 

And the comments about raising kids. As the father of two young kids, 
I COULD take great offense to the comments about people not knowing how to raise their kids. I work very hard to raise my kids 'right' to be friendly and courteous to other people. Sorry that my 3 year old is a 3 year old. It is hard when you know what you want and know how to get it, and do not understand WHY you cannot have it exactly in the moment you want it. Hmm.. actually, that should be clear to some people as that's how they act. I'm talking to you, Jerry!!!  

I COULD also say Clearly, you people don't have kids or don't remember raising kids or don't have grandkids. 

I WILL say: For those who do remember and have tolerance and empathy for people struggling to raise their kids 'right', let me just say "Thank you!" 

On the other hand, perhaps I am applying my experiences and questioning yours. Maybe your wife did the raising. I don't know. What I do know is that I am very much a heavy influence on the raising of my children. My 3 year old is learning his boundaries and it is not a picnic at the Strasburg Railroad every day here. On rare occasions, we will hand out some spanks. It comes as more frustration on my part because I lose my temper and do not see any other solution. In reality, I do NOT see any real change in my son's behavior as a result of spanking. (Threats of spanks do work sometimes). We try to teach the correct behavior, rather than punish for bad behavior. Mostly, I try to avoid getting that frustrated and try to redirect when his behavior starts going the wrong way. I am coming to realize the bad behavior is a way of getting attention due to sibling rivalry. If I were to let him get to the point where he needed to reprimanded every time, he will eventually learn that his sister is more imporantant. That is clearly not my goal. So I have to learn to work with him and to be more attentive to his needs, too. Promises of reward for good behavior instead of threat of physical pain appears to be working for him. Separation from the pack and denial of treats really makes a much much bigger impact. Don't get me wrong, it isn't perfect, and we are working hard to raise a couple of 'nice kids'. But soon, they'll be teenagers with their damn rock music and hot rods. 

There are a lot of rude people in the world, in general. Let's not confine it to a single generation. Oh, and for the record, not everyone in my g..g..g...generation (34) has bad manners. But the good news is that soon, most of you will be in our care, so you can find out for certain. 

Love,

Mark


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Quote: "But the good news is that soon, most of you will be in our care, so you can find out for certain. " 

Ok, I don't care who ya are, that's funny!


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

My biggest peeve in a restaurant is the idiot with a phone stuck in his ear, talking to himself out loud, oblivious to his neighbor in the next booth.
If they only knew how stupid they look and sound.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Would like to know what people would do if they were never invented? 
Don't want one, don't need one, will never have one!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I work in a call center. Thankfully, my current position only requires minimal time on the phone. What amazes me is that so many other employees will go outside for a break, and they can hardly wait to get on the cell phone!

I guess something is wrong with me, because I am happy to be away from the d*#n phone. My wife and I have one cell phone between us, and we use it mostly when we are on a trip. Sometimes we will go for several days without turning it on. I use it as a convenience, but I don't want it to be my computer.

One of my daughters does not have a land line. She did that out of expedience. Her EX is from a prominent Roanoke family, and she was being pestered on the land line by people who just wanted to get dirt for the news about that family. Switching to the cell dropped those calls to zilch.

Then I remember when my Mom and my step Dad were first married, they could only get on a party line. (Remember those?) Mom knew that somebody else on that line would listen in whenever she took a phone call. Every time she hung up the phone, she would say goodbye to the caller, then say "Goodbye lady!" After about a year, they were finally able to get a private line.

Phones are convenient, but like other tools, I prefer to just use them when I need them.

Okay, back to the trains,
David Meashey


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 19 May 2011 08:31 AM 
You old buzzards!! 

The people I find to be the worst users of cell phones are old people!! Constantly yelling in to the handset! Ha! I was able to find good old Tom Parkins at the ECLSTS, while pushing a double stroller and talking on my cell phone. I managed to NOT ram in to any of you guys and to purchase a snow plow at the same time. Yeah, I know, "show off". Also, some of the people who yell in cell phones can't hear the other person because they are somewhere loud. I know, it sucks for us. 

I have a two phones, one company issued 'smart' phone and my 'personal' phone. I try to contain my calls at work to work stuff. There is no separation of work and home anymore. I take calls from Australia at 9pm and get email all night from India. This is how I keep the lights on at my house. When your territory is the world, this is what you have to do. Moment of truth: my wife works for AT&T wireless. She's in agreement 1000% with all of you regrarding rude people and their cell phone use. 

I find that I can tolerate people's cell phone ettiqute mostly because I can ignore people who I find annoying. Also, sometimes it works out to your advantage. My favorite over heard cell phone call came on a delayed flight from PIT to DET in 2007. A really hot chick sat next to me on the plane. She was talking to someone (I assume boyfriend) as she boarded the plane. The plane pushed back and we taxied out to a 'parking lot' where the pilot turned off the engines. At that point, they told us we could use our phones again. So, she pulled her phone back out and called him back. The conversation was extremely frustraing for her because he'd already said goodbye (which in guy languange means GOODBYE). She ended her call with "I just wanted to tell you we're in a delay!" I could tell he was thinking "how does this affect me?" since he was still in Pittsburgh and not going with her! When she finally hung up, I had plenty to talk to her about. And because it was a full flight, I had my captive audience!! It was a fun flight, and she enjoyed that there was no drop in conversation for her! 

And the comments about raising kids. As the father of two young kids, 
I COULD take great offense to the comments about people not knowing how to raise their kids. I work very hard to raise my kids 'right' to be friendly and courteous to other people. Sorry that my 3 year old is a 3 year old. It is hard when you know what you want and know how to get it, and do not understand WHY you cannot have it exactly in the moment you want it. Hmm.. actually, that should be clear to some people as that's how they act. I'm talking to you, Jerry!!!  

I COULD also say Clearly, you people don't have kids or don't remember raising kids or don't have grandkids. 

I WILL say: For those who do remember and have tolerance and empathy for people struggling to raise their kids 'right', let me just say "Thank you!" 

On the other hand, perhaps I am applying my experiences and questioning yours. Maybe your wife did the raising. I don't know. What I do know is that I am very much a heavy influence on the raising of my children. My 3 year old is learning his boundaries and it is not a picnic at the Strasburg Railroad every day here. On rare occasions, we will hand out some spanks. It comes as more frustration on my part because I lose my temper and do not see any other solution. In reality, I do NOT see any real change in my son's behavior as a result of spanking. (Threats of spanks do work sometimes). We try to teach the correct behavior, rather than punish for bad behavior. Mostly, I try to avoid getting that frustrated and try to redirect when his behavior starts going the wrong way. I am coming to realize the bad behavior is a way of getting attention due to sibling rivalry. If I were to let him get to the point where he needed to reprimanded every time, he will eventually learn that his sister is more imporantant. That is clearly not my goal. So I have to learn to work with him and to be more attentive to his needs, too. Promises of reward for good behavior instead of threat of physical pain appears to be working for him. Separation from the pack and denial of treats really makes a much much bigger impact. Don't get me wrong, it isn't perfect, and we are working hard to raise a couple of 'nice kids'. But soon, they'll be teenagers with their damn rock music and hot rods. 

There are a lot of rude people in the world, in general. Let's not confine it to a single generation. Oh, and for the record, not everyone in my g..g..g...generation (34) has bad manners. But the good news is that soon, most of you will be in our care, so you can find out for certain. 

Love,

Mark

That was funny Mr Oles............










I will be ordering a Jammer for the above stated reasons and so i can piss some people off that i don't really care for. Boy i cant Wait for the Next ECLSTS...............


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I am a cell phone addict ... admitted. However, I DO NOT drive and text... I may talk but it is hands free. I do my best not to interupt any meal time obviously with the use of a cell phone. That means no texting or social networking. I will use it to check time or to see if that buzziing is a call I may need to take otherwise it can wait. If I do need to take it I politely excuse myself. The people in front of me are almost always more important than the person on the other end of the wire(less). Learned that working at a store. It's called common courtesy & customer service. There are times when will I have my phone out at innappropriate times, I however use my phone as a daytimer and address book and to take notes or to set reminders to myself. I always excuse myself if it will be in a dsitracting situation. I try my best not to have a discussion that does NOT include those around me unless it is a true emergency. I rarely have hours long and generally do not have more than a few minutes long conversation on ANY phone call. As the older father of two young children (7 & 9) I too do my best to raise good kids and in general they are both very courteous and well mannered within the context of being children. Since my mother lives with us I do have to remind her at times that she is NOT the parent of them and that she cannot spoil them constantly. Very polar there I know, but she is that way, and she raised me that way. Unfortunately I cannot fully dedicate my time to raising them nor can my wife as we both do need to work to pay the bills and provide ALL the amenities for the family. That includes things like cell phones computers and in some cases TV's and cable that we did not have when some of us were growing up. It is a trade off in some cases because some kids were driving at very young ages, 10 or 12? Now our children are still mandated to be in car seats until they are what 12? 

Courtesy is what it comes down to, and at times I see damn little of it at work and in the world at large. HAving said that I think a jammer might be in order for a few places I attend regularly. 

Chas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

I wouldn't waste your $, the building itself acts like one!! Plus, by the time you get there, everyone's almost gone!!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

...AND Nick, how many of the vendors use credit card machines that work with their cell phones? Let's not make their jobs any harder than they already are... 

Chas


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

My father used to say: "A telephone is for communication, not conversation." Little did I realize how much I would one day appreciate that bit of wisdom. 

JackM 

Of course, my grandfather, the old-world sausage maker, often said: "There's no part of a cow you can't eat."


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

I think I understand the intent, but technically, a 'conversation' is 'communication'.

Communication: exchange of information: the exchange of information between people, e.g. by means of speaking, writing, or using a common system of signs or behavior


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 19 May 2011 12:13 PM 
Jack,

I think I understand the intent, but technically, a 'conversation' is 'communication'.

Communication: exchange of information: the exchange of information between people, e.g. by means of speaking, writing, or using a common system of signs or behavior



In the useage of JackM's Father's adage, the quality of the information being exchanged is what it in question. Communication being the exchange of useful information, and conversation being the exchange of useless information, passing the time of day, chewing the fat, gossiping, empty words, bibble-babble, jabber, filling the ears with air...


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

You are as bad if not worse then the people you are complaining about. You are admitting to blocking calls that might be emergency calls from a child to a parent, or to/from a doctor, law enforcement agency or other emergency services. It might be a business call that you are blocking. If you are caught you could be subject to legal action for blocking public communications or interfering with law enforcement. The FCC would frown on what you are doing. Why don't you have the guts to speak up to the person using the phone and ask them to move, quiet down or turn it off. If you are in a restaurant or movie house complain to the management. It's not all about you and your self importance. 
As for those who are complaining about this generation and the lack of their parents raising them correctly you must think that you did the greatest job with yours and no one else can do as well as you did. I don't think so!


LAO


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

You guys, in the last few posts have made me think of the sales clerk scenario. Where I am in your store buying your products and paying good money for them. While all of the time you are on your cell phone, and could care less about the sale or me. Granted, it's not actually the clerks store. But doesn't that tell you something about loyalty or commitment? 


On the subject of the father's adage, "phones are for communicating, not for conversation", I whole heartedly agree. However, if I think back to my dating years, I had the phone tied up more than I care to remember. My father, being of the "Greatest generation", couldn't get over the fact that girls would call _*me*_.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 19 May 2011 06:33 PM 
You are as bad if not worse then the people you are complaining about. You are admitting to blocking calls that might be emergency calls from a child to a parent, or to/from a doctor, law enforcement agency or other emergency services. It might be a business call that you are blocking. If you are caught you could be subject to legal action for blocking public communications or interfering with law enforcement. The FCC would frown on what you are doing. Why don't you have the guts to speak up to the person using the phone and ask them to move, quiet down or turn it off. If you are in a restaurant or movie house complain to the management. It's not all about you and your self importance. 
As for those who are complaining about this generation and the lack of their parents raising them correctly you must think that you did the greatest job with yours and no one else can do as well as you did. I don't think so!


LAO 


I was afraid to start this topic, as I did not want it to become a my way is better than yours slug fest. *I am not singling you out*, as I can see hints in other posts that probably should be left out. Everyone has his or her way of doing things. What I was pointing out is that we all need to learn that there are other people in the world besides us. And that there is nothing wrong with a set of standards to guide us. The problem is that each individual and each special interest group thinks that their way should be tolerated no matter the outcome to the majority.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Well if you are going to start a thread you have to live with the consequences. 
LAO


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 19 May 2011 06:33 PM 
You are as bad if not worse then the people you are complaining about. You are admitting to blocking calls that might be emergency calls from a child to a parent, or to/from a doctor, law enforcement agency or other emergency services. It might be a business call that you are blocking. If you are caught you could be subject to legal action for blocking public communications or interfering with law enforcement. The FCC would frown on what you are doing. Why don't you have the guts to speak up to the person using the phone and ask them to move, quiet down or turn it off. If you are in a restaurant or movie house complain to the management. It's not all about you and your self importance. 
As for those who are complaining about this generation and the lack of their parents raising them correctly you must think that you did the greatest job with yours and no one else can do as well as you did. I don't think so!


LAO 




LMFAO You really need to take a valium or two. Pesonally I don't care if Jesus Christ himself is calling, if it's that important get off you lazy ass and go outside and take the call.
The last time I asked some little twit to stop talking on his cell during a movie I was told to go fk myself, so I walked up to the little ******* took his phone broke it in two and told him to have a nice day
My new way is much simpler and I don't have to miss the rest of the movie anymore.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm 20, college student, took the time and energy to hack an iPhone for use on T-Mobile, and I don't know why I have it. I don't text and I rarely (if ever) make calls that aren't on the landline. 

I don't understand how my generation can be so disrespectful....


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Robbie Hanson on 19 May 2011 08:16 PM 
I'm 20, college student, took the time and energy to hack an iPhone for use on T-Mobile, and I don't know why I have it. I don't text and I rarely (if ever) make calls that aren't on the landline. 

I don't understand how my generation can be so disrespectful.... Robbie please don't misunderstand I have no issues with any particular age group in anyway, the movie instance was just an example, there are rude people in all age groups.

It's just becoming more and more prevalent and I for one have had enough.
Ron


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron,
if you had broke my phone you would have ended up talking to a judge. By telling me to take drugs it shows you can't take criticism of your statements. 
LAO


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn Semp, that is one fantantic idea! I'm still laughing as I type this! I'm doing it! Greg Posted By Semper Vaporo on 18 May 2011 10:47 PM 
Posted By Greg Elmassian on 18 May 2011 07:19 PM 
Bad link... yes, those people who decide it's too much hassle to hold it to their ear, so they put it on speakerphone. 

Just stand close by with a friend and start talking just as loud... that will fix it... 

Greg 

No. Just stand nearby and JOIN the conversation... of course you should constantly dissagree with anything that is said and change the subject frequently!

"Hey, what's the weather like where you are? Is it raining? Wow, we sure had some rain last night! But I had a new raincoat so I didn't mind. I got it mail order from that place, oh you know, the one that has the silly TV ads. Didja ever see the one iwth the cat that jumps through the mirror. Oh wait, that's a cat food commercial. Do you have a cat? I have a big dumb dog. Or well... I HAD one. He died when he bit a burgler. Got real sick. Threw up all over the place for days. Do you know how to clean that stuff out of a carpet? I had to rent a steam cleaner. You ever rent something like that? I rent movies sometimes. Didja ever see that movie that had the guy with the green eyes? Did you know that most green eyed people are redhaired? Sure seems that way.


well, you get the idea.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

PS, I don't think there is any reason to start the personal stuff... giving facts and information is ok, but raising it to the next level and telling someone to take a Valium just took the thread and turned it personal... don't... 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Cant We all just get along Fellas.................

*Cume By Yaaa My Lord Cume By Yaa,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

And i say this cause you guys are swell.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'd want to see what happened to someone who grabbed your cell phone and broke it! hahahahaha! 

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 20 May 2011 12:12 PM 
PS, I don't think there is any reason to start the personal stuff... giving facts and information is ok, but raising it to the next level and telling someone to take a Valium just took the thread and turned it personal... don't... 

Greg 

It wasn't meant to offend just an overstatement that he was taking it to the extreme and needed to calm down a bit.
If I offended anyone I apologize.

I still don't apologize for taking a stand against the ignorant people that seem to abound these days.
If it's that damn important then go outside and take the call and give the rest of the world, who could care less a break.

Ron

PS This btw is not intended to anyone in this thread or forum just those ignorant people who are the subject of this thread, which should also be understood and not have to be explained.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 20 May 2011 12:18 PM 
Yeah, I'd want to see what happened to someone who grabbed your cell phone and broke it! hahahahaha! 

Greg 








then again Nick isn't the type of person who would do/say what that punk did so he would never be in that situation in the first place.

Ron


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Witty comments removed. I almost forgot this was a train forum.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting reading! I'm wondering why nobody has brought up the fact that all those phones are cranking out yet more waves to scramble our brains. I realize the airwaves are full of them bouncing around already, but when you're right next to someone on their phone, I don't care if they want to heat up the side of their heads, but I'd prefer they kept well away from me. 

Keith


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have answered my Cell in the mens room. I was multi tasking.

Is that bad









JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, and smelly...









Greg


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Took the wife out for a nice quiet birthday dinner, So I thought! The gal at the next table, phone must have rang every two minutes.
So much for the quiet evening.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

This story was in WSJ this morning. The lady was on an Amtrak train from Oakland CA to Portland OR. She talked 16 hours straight. I guess she was on the train 16 hours then. She got pulled off the train by Oregon state troopers. Somewhere in Oregon I suppose. It's only 534 miles from Oakland to Portland. That train was averaging less then 33 MPH (?) at best (?)

I could low crawl thru mud with a 90 pound ruck sack faster then that.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By paintjockey on 20 May 2011 03:03 PM 
Witty comments removed. I almost forgot this was a train forum. 

This forum has not been train related for a long time. And I've been a First Class paying member for ten years. Pretty sad.


----------

